# ports verbiegen? suse7.3



## pong (6. Mai 2002)

ist es moeglich einzelne ports auf einen anderen zu lenken?
z.b. edonkey port 4661 auf irgendeinen anderen nach aussen zu verbiegen. t-online scheint seid heut diesen port zu blocken 

mein suse7.3 rechner laeuft als router und firewall


----------



## pong (7. Mai 2002)

hat sich erledigt ....


----------

